# Help With Water Heater Switches



## xcntrk (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey Outbackers, first time out with the new trailer and running into a little bit of trouble with the water heater. I can't seem to figure out how to run the unit on electric only. LP works great, but for electric I have two switches, one inside the coach at the control panel and one outside within the water heater. I can't figure out if I need one or both of the switches enabled. I tried leaving just the interior coach electrical water heater switch on over night and no hot water in the morning. Then I tried using just the exterior switch and that seemed to produce warm water but not hot (after several hours). Anybody know the combination of these electrical switches required to run on power only?

For what it's worth the LP will light with just the LP switch enabled, so the inside/outside electrical switches don't have anything to do with the gas operation.

Thanks!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We shall assume you are on shore power. If the heating element is not bad then both switches must be on to work in Electric mode.


----------



## xcntrk (Feb 2, 2014)

That did the trick, thanks all!


----------

